# Your favourite drum solo



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Spent a few hours reminiscing on YouTube watching bands that I saw in the sixties and seventies and was reminded of one of the better gigs, ELP at Wembley, we had 3rd row seats almost centre stage, having had a few beers andd some funny cigarettes the experience is a bit hazy now but I do remember this solo from Carl Palmer vividly.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

This from 1:08


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yyz - Neil Peart/Rush


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Genesis drum duet, with Phil Collins and Chester Thompson


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

essjay said:


> This from 1:08


JBC one of the greatest and one of the few super bands I never saw live sadly, however I did see the Loon a few times before his death, can't find any YouTube clips of much quality but this sums up Keith nicely.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

James Brown-Funky Drummer


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Not a solo as such, but we can't miss out the mad drummer at the wrong gig! Lol


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

By far and away thee best solo of all time and will take some beating. By the one and only best drummer of all time Led Zeppelin's John Bonham. His hands were left bleeding after this epic solo and can understand why.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

But really it's this. Lol


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

But really it's this. Lol


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Always liked this..........


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Always had a soft fpot for Queen - Roger Taylor and particularly this song which is very apt for this forum :wave:

I'm In Love With My Car


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing is this blokes middle name!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Amazing is this blokes middle name!!
> 
> Tinie Tempah - 'Simply Unstoppable - YES REMIX' - Travis Barker recording session - YouTube


Yeah Travis Barker is a good drummer, Shame thats a **** song.
Didnt he nearly die a few years ago in a plane crash or something?
I think Joey Jordison is a good drummer and Nikko McBrain too, hes ace live.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Santana at Woodstock.






Must watch that film again.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well as a metal fan I always loved the Joey Jordison solo in the big Slipknot gigs....


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Deep Purple -the Mule


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm suprised it took till the 2nd page to mention Travid Barker! Although I don't feel that song does him justice as a drummer at all. I did have the privilege of seeing blink 182 live a few months ago. Around 3/4 of the way through the gig Travis had his own section. It was a bit of a drum and bass thing but it was mind blowing. I've heard live drum solos before and have been amazed but nothing compared to that experience. It wasn't like being at a blink 182 gig. It was like been in a high end rave or something. I'm gonna trawl youtube now to see if I can find anything like it. The bass and the trebble cut my insides open at both levels! I love blink but I have to say the travis bit was better!

He's not the most old school rock typical drummer but in my opinion one of the fastest, best drummers on the planet, in fact the best! 

Sorry I will stop licking Travis Barkers ass now.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Slipknot drummers are pretty good too!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

This is the one I went too.






Probably doesn't look/sound as good on youtube as it did when I was there but I can not describe how immense it was being there.

This is a better quality version recorded from London, simular thing. You get more of a feel for the visual effects on this one.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Guitarjon, also seen them live in Belfast few months back likely the same tour, he did that exact same set. It was absolutely electric. Probably the best timing and rhythm of any drummer ever. As a drummer I can appreciate that. Outstanding gig which was made by that set.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Search on YouTube


Tony royster jr



I'm a huge fan of 'lamb of god' good drum work there too


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Since seeint John Legend live a few times at the start of his career alwasy followed and admired Swiss Chris who was his drummer and DM - A bit flash but worth a watch.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Thomas Haake






Not one of his best but good quality.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Not a drum solo as such but you must hear it. Bob Geldof said it took the song to a other level.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Genesis drum duet, with Phil Collins and Chester Thompson


The masters at work


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

This guy IMO is insane, great drummer:thumb:


----------

